# Scanner App



## Cookiecrumble (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi 

I am on the quest to find a Scanner App for myself. I am travelling a lot and I´d like to scan my receipts as quickly and comfortably as possible. So far, I have done a google search myself and found a lot of different Apps. 

But is there one you´d recommend? Are there free or cheap alternatives to these big leading products?

Thank you.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

use the camera and take pictures, that is the fastest and easiest.


----------



## Cookiecrumble (Jul 15, 2014)

Haha, yes. I thought about that, too. 

But I would like to save them as .pdfs and create a multiple pages document out of multiple scans.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

then the best I can tell you is to just search the google app store. I cannot recommend any since I do not use any. a quick search will show several.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

I know that Google drive android version has a function called 'scan'.


----------



## Cookiecrumble (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks, I tried that out, but it´s not working that good.

Maybe, there is an App out there, that does all the work, that even takes the scan without pushing any buttons. An app that cuts the document, so I have the least amount of work possible; just opening the app and saving it somewhere.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Something similar to this https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.scan.android.scan&hl=en


----------



## Cookiecrumble (Jul 15, 2014)

Something like this: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.docuware.android.paperscan

That works perfectly for me. Meets my requirements.


----------

